# Blood testing of different purchased blood



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

This is a test of some of the bloods we use and had on hand...thought people might like to compare and contrast. There are a LOT of bloods out there...if companies want to send me some small samples I will do comparisons...

Not trying to get free product but am trying to get people educated on what is available.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

No idea


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Since I've worked in Blood/plasma research for over 20 years, when I saw the title of this thread, I was thinking about work and buying real blood.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Since I've worked in Blood/plasma research for over 20 years, when I saw the title of this thread, I was thinking about work and buying real blood.


I really like how Bloody Mary blood looks, and it is well priced compared to the Fleet Street. But The Fleet Street Fresh really wowed me. The way the blood looked on the cloth...it was very realistic, even with the ring separation on the drop...


----------

